# Utilización de antena yagi VHF para la transmisión de FM



## carango (Sep 16, 2012)

Recientemente me he comprado un transmisor fm de 7 Watts marca czh específicamente el modelo czh-07C, la salida de rf para la antena es mediante un conector BNC y la impedancia de salida es de 50 Ohms. Hasta ahora he transmitido utilizando cable coaxial de 50 Ohms conectado a antenas dipolo hechas por mi (calculadas para la fecuencia utilizada al transmitir generalmente 88.5 MHz), alcanzando unos buenos 3 kilometros. 

Con el objetivo de incrementar el alcance en una dirección se me ha ocurrido emplear una vieja antena yagi de televisión en VHF que tengo desde hace ya muchos años, lo que da origen a mi pregunta: ¿es posible utilizar ésta antena conectada a el transmisor y así lograr mayor direccionalidad y cobertura en la transmision FM?
ya que ésta antena posee una impedancia de 300 Ohms, mientras que el transmisor tiene una impedancia de salida de 50 Ohms, así que simplemente las impedancias no concuerdan, y si utilizo un transformador de impedancia de 300 Ohms a 75 Ohms, aún me quedan 25 Ohms de diferencia lo cual me preocupa ya que pude existir mucha SWR que dañe el transmisor debido a que éste no posee ningún tipo de protección contra SWR.

La conexión que deseo realizar es la siguiente: Antena(300 Ohms)-Transformador(300 Ohms a 75 Ohms)-Cable coaxial(50 Ohms)-Transmisor(50 Ohms)

La antena yagi VHF es la que se muestra en la fotografia adjunta


Gracias a todos, espero me ayuden.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola, en principio, la longitud de cada elemento está relacionada con la frecuencia. La longitud del boom dependerá de la cantidad de elementos y la separación que quede al final.

En caso de que el elemento exitado sea un dipolo plegado, este deberá comprimir una longitud de onda, así que al plegarlo queda un poco más corto que un dipolo abierto. El elemento reflector deberá ser 5% más largo y los elementos directores 5% más cortos. La correcta separación la conseguis colocando un medidor de efecto de campo delante de la antena y variando la separación de los elementos, uno a uno. No necesariamente quedarán todos iguales.

Idealmente el dipolo plegado presentará cerca de 300 ohms en el espacio libre. De por sí, los elementos parásitos que componen la yagi decrecerán la impedancia. Lo alimentas por medio de un balun 4:1 y ya deberías estar cerca de tus 50 ohm. Así sean 75 ohms, no hay problema en tu transmisor porque un valor de roe del orden 1,5:1 no me ha quemado nada aún. Obviamente siempre se busca la menor reflejada para poder sacarle todo el jugo al transmisor.


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola, otra opcion es un gamma match, la ventaja de este que lo vas calibrando sobre la marcha hay varios programas para calcularlos que se acercan bastante a la realidad, pero el ajuste fino lo vas a tener que hacer con un medidor de ROE.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola, defiendo el gamma match... en realidad creo que en una yagi lo prefiero por sobre el elemento plegado, así, armado de un medidor de roe y un medidor de efecto de campo, vas controlando la ganancia y la impedancia, que muy probablemente debas retocar cada vez que agregas un elemento.


----------



## carango (Sep 18, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas DJ_Glenn y fredd2. El dipolo que utiliza ésta antena es un dipolo abierto, y no tiene gamma match, lo que tenia en mente era modificar la antena y así poder reutilizarla para la transmisión  fm. 

Ahora he cambiado de opinión, he decidido utilizar únicamente los caños de la antena y construirme una yagi fm de tres elementos con gamma match he visto varios diseños en la red, especialmente el siguiente

http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/vhf/yagui1.html 

se muestra un diseño de yagi para la banda de 2 metros, obviamente yo realizaría los cálculos para la banda de fm (entre 88 a 108mhz), he entendido todo excepto la realización del gamma match, mis preguntas son las siguientes:
* ¿el gamma match va conectado al elemento excitado?
* si es así, y siendo el elemento excitado un dipolo ¿a que polo iría conectado el gamma match al vivo o a la tierra?
* en los planos que se muestran en la pagina anterior el gamma match lo realizan con cable coaxial, en ese caso, segun entiendo, al cable coaxial se le quitaría el aislante exterior dejando la malla descubierta, y dejando el dieléctrico y el conductor central intactos, el conductor central del cable coaxial sería conectado a el centro del conector pl (vivo) y mediante una abrazadera de aluminio, la malla del coaxial estaría conectada a uno de los polos del elemento excitado (¿a cual de los dos?).

De nuevo mil gracias me han sido de ayuda las respuestas ya que no tengo muy claro esto de las antenas yagi ya que hasta hoy en construido únicamente dipolos simples.

aaa y se me olvidaba, por si alguno tiene un buen diseño o un diseño mejor explicado de una antena yagi para fm le agradecería que me lo pudiera enviar.


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola, el gamma match va en el exitado, es es basicamente un capasitor que varias su capacidad desplazandolo hacia afuera o hacia adentro, hay como te dije en el post programas, si buscas en google gamma match seguro te aparece algo de como funciona bien detallado y si buscas en ingles gamma match calculator o algo asi seguro encontras los programitas que te digo.Es en mi opiñon el sistema para adaptar impedancias que menos perdidas tiene y el mas facil de ajustar.
Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 20, 2012)

Esa antena tiene una impedancia de 300 Ohm, lo que imposibilita que se pueda usar directamente con el transmisor que tienes; A mi propio gusto ni siquiera usaría Balunes ni transformadores de impedancia por tratar de utilizar esa antena, de ahi como te dicen los demas colegas es mejor armar una antena Dipolo pero empleando la utilizacion del Gamma Match que funciona estupendo en bandas VHF y especialmente en 88-108 MHz hacia arriba. No necesitas cortar tan a la medida el elemento radiante del dipolo, ya que este tipo de adaptadores los ajustas hasta encontrar el punto donde mejor ROE entregue la misma antena.

Hecho el dipolo podrias comenzar a agregar elementos parasitos (reflector y directores) para hacerla direccional.

Saludos


----------

